# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie problemen

## Lane

Hallo,

Ik ben al bijna 3 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest en nee ik ben niet zwanger ... en de laatste 5 maanden werd ik ook ieder maand ziek( braken, krampen, hoofdpijnen enz) ik weet niet precies wat dit is maar ik maak me wel zorgen .. help!

----------


## dotito

Misschien best gewoon naar de dokter gaan en bloed laten afnemen. Kan evt zijn dat je teveel aan prolactine aanmaakt. Wil niet zeggen dat je dat hebt, maar de symptomen lijken er wel op. Is omdat ik dat een paar jaar geleden heb meegemaakt.
Ik had een prolactinoom dat is een klein gezwel in de hypofyse. Is weggegaan met medicatie. Kan ook gewoon van de stress zijn. Ik zou gewoon voor de zekerheid naar de dokter gaan. 

Succes

----------

